# Simple Introduction



## A Simple Man (Dec 13, 2006)

brief bio: 

edit: I will likely lurk about and comment here and there, for now.


----------



## The Great Usurper (Dec 13, 2006)

I know lots of formally trained writers  (e.g.,  English degree, Journalism degree) that can't write at all, so don't worry too much about your informal approach. Read more, learn the language, be creative, and enjoy yourself.

Welcome.


----------



## Nickie (Dec 13, 2006)

Hello there, and welcome! And don't worry too much...


Nickie


----------



## wis3on3 (Dec 13, 2006)

i welcome all thosssssse who come here. all i asssssk, issss that you come clossssser, come to me and my darknesssssss. my shadowsssss will grab you and pull you in, till you sssssso clossssse, that you cannot essscape me. you feel yoursssself being pulled to me, clossssser and clossssser... :twisted:


----------



## A Simple Man (Dec 13, 2006)

wis3on3 said:
			
		

> i welcome all thosssssse who come here. all i asssssk, issss that you come clossssser, come to me and my darknesssssss. my shadowsssss will grab you and pull you in, till you sssssso clossssse, that you cannot essscape me. you feel yoursssself being pulled to me, clossssser and clossssser... :twisted:


 
Interesting conversations, just ahead on your left. I might meander by later.


----------



## punisherx (Dec 13, 2006)

lol don't feel bad he does it too all NOOBS not that your a noob...*cough* noob...j/k well welcom to WF


----------



## A Simple Man (Dec 14, 2006)

It's ok, no house would be complete without a pet snake or two.


----------



## Seras (Dec 14, 2006)

A Simple Man said:
			
		

> "Simple" also serves as my primary disclaimer, since I have no formal training in the art of "writing". What I do have is a relentless and ever growing pressure to write something, anything. My twenty year long resistance finally failed several months ago, so here I am, ready to see where this leads.


 

*laughs*  I have a degree in English and though my writing has improved while there, it would have improved on its own regardless of which college I went to.

Writing isn't like being an electrician.  You have to be trained to be an electrician, to be a writer you have to be _born_ with that special knack for story telling.  

Writers have existed long before university's and tuition, and they will exist long after all those institutions have been reduced to dust.  

*coughs* sorry, slipped into "philosophic mode" there for a second


----------



## A Simple Man (Dec 14, 2006)

Seras said:
			
		

> ...... to be a writer you have to be _born_ with that special knack for story telling.....


 
If there is a story telling knack that requires fifty years of experience to click "on", then I may yet find it. 

Since experience drives my need to write, experience is what will be written, at first. We'll see if any credible stories flow from there.


----------



## SkullFarmer (Dec 15, 2006)

Personally, I have always subscribed to the idea that simple is usually best. After all, what is really better or less convoluted than a kiss from your girl (or guy), a good cup of coffee or a random chance conversation from which you learn something valuable? 

Simple has no negative connotation for this reader. Besides, your intro has a few too many clever turns of phrase for anyone to think of you as a simpleton  

-SF


----------



## A Simple Man (Dec 15, 2006)

SkullFarmer said:
			
		

> Personally, I have always subscribed to the idea that simple is usually best. After all, what is really better or less convoluted than a kiss from your girl (or guy), a good cup of coffee or a random chance conversation from which you learn something valuable?
> 
> -SF


 
A kindred spirit!
Well met, friend.


----------



## Ty_lol (Dec 16, 2006)

Nice to have yeah aboard.  Feel free to post as you wish.  Everyone here is quite helful.  If you need any help feel free to give me a PM.
Ty


----------



## A Simple Man (Dec 19, 2006)

Thanks, I will need it. 

I am still reeling under the fresh load of newly realized ignorance. 

No complaints though. I have work to do, is all.


----------



## Lenny Pumpskin (Dec 20, 2006)

'Simple' to me means not yet f*ked up.  Which is a good thing.

Don't worry too much about formal trainig.  I don't have much.  You can pick up the basics in lots of instuctional books.  'Elements of Style' is a classic that deals with mechanics, and I like 'Steering the Craft' and 'Aspects of the Novel' for theory.  Remember, if you can read, you can write.


----------



## A Simple Man (Dec 20, 2006)

Lenny Pumpskin said:
			
		

> 'Simple' to me means not yet f*ked up. Which is a good thing.
> 
> Don't worry too much about formal trainig. I don't have much. You can pick up the basics in lots of instuctional books. 'Elements of Style' is a classic that deals with mechanics, and I like 'Steering the Craft' and 'Aspects of the Novel' for theory. Remember, if you can read, you can write.


 
Thank you for the references! 

There will be no "formal training" for me as I am carrying two through college with a third in the queue.

The pressure to write became overwhelming, so I sought out this place, and was happy to discover that the pressure is _known_ here.

My training will be here, it is all I have, and I am more than content with that.


----------



## Erlqueen (Dec 20, 2006)

I'll add my 'welcome to the forums' post as well.


----------



## A Simple Man (Dec 21, 2006)

Since I am so completely transparent and shameless in going about the business of telling my own story, maybe I could shoot for a "Portnoy's Complaint" tale in a "Dandelion Wine" style?

Nothing like lofty goals, eh?

edit: nah, that ain't likely...


----------



## A Simple Man (Dec 29, 2006)

Jack here:
Mikey gave me his password so I can comment on his work. I don't want my own account. I am no writer.
I didn't tell Mikey that I was going to give his password to Sue from down at the bar. She is a practical sort and used to be a school teacher in a past life. Between the two of us we will keep him in check.


----------



## A Simple Man (Dec 29, 2006)

Don't do that jack. They will all think I am trying to pull off the Sybil thing.
It's lame.


----------



## A Simple Man (Dec 29, 2006)

good grief


----------



## Emerson Darkness (Dec 29, 2006)

This is interesting. You guys seem like a lot of fun...having conversations with yourselves and all.:-\"


----------



## A Simple Man (Dec 29, 2006)

It's a little frightening, but what the hell. Take a look back at Sue in about ten minutes and see if she is a girl yet.


----------



## A Simple Man (Dec 29, 2006)

_So long, and thanks for all the fish!_


----------



## Dachux (Jan 15, 2007)

Is it a sign of growing old or growing up, when your introduction thread gets buried so far into the stack?


----------



## A Simple Man (Jan 15, 2007)

Both, I suppose.
I shall fight them.


----------



## DabigJimdogg0 (Jan 15, 2007)

Hey, welcome! I'm new to this forum too haha, good luck to ya.


----------



## Cornish Maid (Jan 16, 2007)

Does anybody know if there's a self help group out there anywhere? 

I'm actually starting to like you Simps - talking to yourself, shameless bumping, sonnet writing and lord knows what else!

How is Sue? I'm worried about him/her.:cry:


----------



## A Simple Man (Jan 16, 2007)

Cornish Maid said:
			
		

> Does anybody know if there's a self help group out there anywhere?
> 
> I'm actually starting to like you Simps - talking to yourself, shameless bumping, sonnet writing and lord knows what else!
> 
> How is Sue? I'm worried about him/her.:cry:


 
This _is_ the self help group, ins't it?

I like you too!

Sue's fine. She's been editing off line. You do realize that every little tid bit along the way fits into the main tale, don't you?


----------



## The Forever Artist (Jan 16, 2007)

Hello... I'm new at this. Very new. So, eh, don't mind me if I'm a little nervous at first. 

A rough outline: 15, male, eccentric at times. Like to write poery and music. Creative.


----------



## A Simple Man (Jan 16, 2007)

welcome to the forums!
It is a very friendly place, no need for nerves.
No one will see you hidden here in my thread though, so go ahead and start up a new one!

Write away!


----------



## SkullFarmer (Jan 16, 2007)

Dear Simple Man

Please tell us about your favorite window and what can be seen on the other side of it. 

Thank you! 

-SF


----------



## A Simple Man (Jan 16, 2007)

SkullFarmer said:
			
		

> Dear Simple Man
> 
> Please tell us about your favorite window and what can be seen on the other side of it.
> 
> ...


 
View and thought combined to create sharp epiphany in my infant mind. The image contains only car, driveway, street, and house as viewed from my livingroom window. The picture is quite faded and colorless so I take it out periodically and polish it fresh as I don’t want to lose it to the scrap heap of time. 

The epiphany, though, needs no polish. It remains crystal clear all on its own. With a sudden rush, my two-dimensional world view retreated into depth with the realization that I had been “out there” before. All at once was the realization that reality contained a third and a fourth dimension. I would even speculate that birth of ego could have occurred at that point in time. 

Favorite window view? Yes, I think it qualifies.


----------



## SkullFarmer (Jan 16, 2007)

I just knew you'd take me somewhere unexpected. 

What is in the fourth dimension? A continuation of what is in the first, second and third or something else? Or both?


----------



## A Simple Man (Jan 16, 2007)

SkullFarmer said:
			
		

> ....What is in the fourth dimension?...


 
Time: I had been carried me out there "before". The connection was made because of geometry. The angle of the car door, viewed from above while in-arms combined with the view of the car door from inside the house through the window. This combination of views from seperate times brought on the epiphany. The angle of both views suggest I was in-arms. The non-verbal memory suggests I was pre-verbal. In-arms suggests pre-walking. 

I can come up with earlier memories, but I can't assure you they aren't fabricated. (th-thmp-th-thmp...squishy beating heart...warm...confined... floating). I have heard others claim similar womb memories, but I suspect they are built from scraps.

The window memory stands stark and clear in comparison.

Thanks for taking me down memory lane!


----------



## A Simple Man (Mar 5, 2007)

The system just reminded me that I haven't posted in a couple weeks. I guess I am in mostly lurk mode while I work on completing some projects.

I'm still watching and reading!


----------



## A Simple Man (Apr 20, 2007)

Hi Gang,

It's been a number of weeks since my flood of posts dribbled away to nothing; much to the relief of some, no doubt.

To those in relief: brace yourselves for the flood will resume, eventually (next holiday season, most likely). Remember you can always choose not to look.

To those that are interested: I've been busy sowing the spring flower crops and am now shipping same to various big-box stores in our region. It's quite the time consuming chore so there is no time for hobby writing until mid-summer soonest.

Thanks as always for your kind indulgence.


----------



## A Simple Man (Sep 29, 2007)

Hi all!

Here we are moving right into fall already. Soon it will be time to hibernate.

Perhaps I will write!


----------



## Shinn (Sep 30, 2007)

Hello there and welcome to Writing Forums, Simple Man 

~ Shinn


----------



## Hawke (Sep 30, 2007)

Hello and welcome back, A Simple Man. Now write!


----------

